# where are my fellow apples?!?!?!?! FAA's??? (fat apple admirers)



## lipmixgirl (Mar 29, 2006)

ok, leave it to me to join the board today and go postal... but i have to know... so i was out with a gang of dimensionites last night and we were talking about body shapes... (and yes, i am aware that there are variations on the 3 standards)... 

my end of the discussion table felt confident that apples were NOT in the minority and that there are just as many apples as hourglasses and pears... i feel differently about this... i never seem to see my appleesque sisters... it is a rare, rare occurence for me to see my shape on someone else's body... 

BUT! i must know! i have to ask! i need to inquire! 
where are the apples??? and where are those apple admirers???


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 29, 2006)

Apples are wonderful I see quite a few around here in Michigan!


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 29, 2006)

I second that apples are wonderful.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm not an apple (AT ALL, I have BONES in the middle of me and a lot of padding in the old arse), but my beautiful mother is an apple, and I believe my dad definately prefers this shape.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 29, 2006)

I would have been there last night "representin" the apple crew but I'm on vacation right now. I'm quite belly heavy and see variations on my body shape in smaller women. But I'm a rare specimen in the city--I hardly see anyone "supersized".
So the point being we're all fruity and we're all wonderful-pear, apple, papple, papapya.

p.s. I hope you don't mind, I added you to my myspace list.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree apple are wonderful!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Mar 29, 2006)

::clapping hands:: MissToodles!!!! MissToodles!!!! 

i can say sincerely, that i have found another bearing apply-fruit goodness... 

ok, ladies! i know that there are more apples out there! :: patiently waiting::

apple count = 2


----------



## herin (Mar 29, 2006)

Most definitely an apple over here


----------



## Emma (Mar 29, 2006)

I know this sounds pervy. But can someone post a picture of an apple shape, i'm not totally sure what one is.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## lipmixgirl (Mar 29, 2006)

ok, i caught a glimpse of that whole dimensions section on upsizing sims characters... if only that could be applied to our model size example.... i found myself looking at the posted examples and struggling to see the body shape differential... 
(i am appreciative of the example posted)


----------



## Emma (Mar 29, 2006)

heh my body looks like none of them. lol


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


>



Umm...are there any bbw versions of those...they all look alike to me...lol
Stacey


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 29, 2006)

Das Effel! (The apple!)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 29, 2006)

The Pear


----------



## Donna (Mar 29, 2006)

Definately, I am an APPLE! I told my husband when we were first dating that I preferred, however, the term 'Red Delicious'  (I was a red head at the time, you get it I am sure....)


----------



## Jes (Mar 29, 2006)

Check out my profile picture. I'm apple-y. I don't have the smallish waist and upper half with big bottom, and I've always sensed this is strongly desired. But, that could be my mind making a grass-is-greener thing. I'm uniformly large though--no big stomach and delicate ankles, here, folks!!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 29, 2006)

Jes said:


> Check out my profile picture. I'm apple-y. I don't have the smallish waist and upper half with big bottom, and I've always sensed this is strongly desired. But, that could be my mind making a grass-is-greener thing. I'm uniformly large though--no big stomach and delicate ankles, here, folks!!



Hey is that picture real?? Arnie and you hanging out?


----------



## Jes (Mar 29, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Hey is that picture real?? Arnie and you hanging out?


well...




PANTS


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 29, 2006)

Apple here, and I am darn cute if you ask me!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm definitely an apple..no hips..no ass..barely got legs..LOL


----------



## toni (Mar 30, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> BUT! i must know! i have to ask! i need to inquire!
> where are the apples??? and where are those apple admirers???



Aris, you sure do love your APPLES!


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 30, 2006)

Something tells me my title is kinda funny in this thread...


----------



## lipmixgirl (Mar 30, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> Something tells me my title is kinda funny in this thread...


ok, what is even funnier is that i am ARIS and i am an APPLE... lmao...


----------



## lipmixgirl (Mar 30, 2006)

HERIN! DONNAALICIOUS! JES! MISTICALMISTY!

in a word - yummy....

apple count = 6

apple power... i know there are more of my sisters out there...


----------



## mossystate (Mar 30, 2006)

*scratches head*

I am a 'hanging apple'.My gut hangs, so i do still have some indentation going on around the waist region.Guess it would not make much sense to start a pro-hanging belly thread.

I am just happy I am not shaped like a banana, but you fellas are sure welcomed to chime in on THAT one!!:shocked: :eat2:


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 30, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Apples are wonderful I see quite a few around here in Michigan!


i agree its mostly pears and hourglases here in detroit.


----------



## The Weatherman (Mar 30, 2006)

mossystate said:


> *scratches head*
> 
> I am a 'hanging apple'.My gut hangs, so i do still have some indentation going on around the waist region.Guess it would not make much sense to start a pro-hanging belly thread.
> 
> I am just happy I am not shaped like a banana, but you fellas are sure welcomed to chime in on THAT one!!:shocked: :eat2:



Actually, I prefer STAR FRUIT!


----------



## herin (Mar 30, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> HERIN! DONNAALICIOUS! JES! MISTICALMISTY!
> 
> in a word - yummy....
> 
> ...




Viva la apples! viva la resistance! :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 30, 2006)

All fruit and vegetable shapes rock! I love apples. :wubu:


----------



## Jes (Mar 30, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> All fruit and vegetable shapes rock! I love apples. :wubu:


I call dibs on SC. Has anyone called dibs? No? Well, then I do.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 30, 2006)

I dont know if I am an apple or not....I know I am not a pear though. I am a dork...lol
Stacey


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 30, 2006)

You know..not many guys seem to like us apples..all I seemed to get asked is if I have big thighs and a big ass..umm..NO..lol..I have a freaking HOT belly..lol


----------



## NFA (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm not sure apples are in a majority, but they are definitely out there. I'll grant that most BBW's seem to be in the pear variety, but I suspect apples might out number hourglass BBWs from my observation. In the BBW commune I seem to be living in, I'd say there are three pairs, 1 borderline apple and another definite apple. And among their BBW friends, I've met one very textbook example of an apple and several other distinct apples. Among the BBWs I've be personally involved with, most have been apples or very apple-esque pears.


----------



## Jes (Mar 31, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> I dont know if I am an apple or not....I know I am not a pear though. I am a dork...lol
> Stacey


Honey, I don't think there's a dork fruit. Though if there is, I am also one.

And Misty, I get that question a lot, too, it's not just you. The shitty thing is that I then get asked: well where can I find pears in [name of city] then? Like the fat girl network has a list. I'm like: THE DAMNED GROCERY STORE. (ok, not really, i didn't really say that)


----------



## mossystate (Mar 31, 2006)

Only when I had a name with the word belly in it did I get men who asked about..well...my belly...otherwise it is usually all about the T&A.Even in 'bbw art',most of the women are all tits and asses.They do throw in a bit of a pesky pot belly, just to nod at the fact that some wimmins DO have them(I just have the whole set of pots and pans)

No men have taken me up on talking about bananas....hmmmmm....wonder why.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 8, 2006)

apple count = 8

girls, come on now, i know more of you are out there!

[/SIZE]


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 8, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Apples are wonderful I see quite a few around here in Michigan!


proly not in detroit. i can go out with an apple but i prefer pear or hourglass


----------



## StoneFemme (Apr 11, 2006)

But after this thread I'm not sure anymore. Maybe you ladies and gentlemen can help me.

I dunno what category I fall into: I've got the ginormous linebacker shoulders & boobage (44/46 DDD) and then some belly going on, it pinches in so I sort of have a waist but my legs are not fat compared to the rest of my body - and I have what my mother calls WWB (white woman butt) where it sort of makes a shelf but then is kinda flat. 
In the pics below I'm wearing sz 24 LB stretch bootcut jeans and a 26/28 cami top

pics here: 

View attachment Picture17.jpg


View attachment Picture18.jpg


----------



## Dark Willow (Apr 11, 2006)

Girl, your just hot  Apple, pear...aiyah... why bother picking a side? Just revel in your beauty


----------



## seavixen (Apr 11, 2006)

I see apples ALL the time in my area, though I'm not one. My midsection, especially my stomach, have definitely become more... dominant as time has passed, but my legs and butt are still forces to be reckoned with 

I think apples are lovely though. I wish I could wear a skirt so well.

Edit: Wow, I made a ton of typos and word mixups. Serves me right for being up still at after 5 in the morning.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 11, 2006)

StoneFemme said:


> But after this thread I'm not sure anymore. Maybe you ladies and gentlemen can help me.
> 
> I dunno what category I fall into: I've got the ginormous linebacker shoulders & boobage (44/46 DDD) and then some belly going on, it pinches in so I sort of have a waist but my legs are not fat compared to the rest of my body - and I have what my mother calls WWB (white woman butt) where it sort of makes a shelf but then is kinda flat.
> In the pics below I'm wearing sz 24 LB stretch bootcut jeans and a 26/28 cami top
> ...




YOU ARE A Dimensions Delicious Apple!!!!!! where did you get that cami??? i want one! oh! can i have your cleavage too?!?!?!?! APPLE COUNT = 9


----------



## Rosie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm an apple, and I see lots of them around in my area. Tho I have noticed in the bbw communities, that most guys seem to prefer pear or hourglass.


----------



## StoneFemme (Apr 11, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> YOU ARE A Dimensions Delicious Apple!!!!!! where did you get that cami??? i want one! oh! can i have your cleavage too?!?!?!?! APPLE COUNT = 9



lol thanks... i got it at LB of all places


----------



## Janet (Apr 12, 2006)

HI. My name is Janet and I'm an apple.

Edit: I just reread that and it sounds very strange out of context. 

I just hope I don't blurt that out at work one day!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Apr 12, 2006)

:wubu:


Jes said:


> Honey, I don't think there's a dork fruit. Though if there is, I am also one.
> 
> And Misty, I get that question a lot, too, it's not just you. The shitty thing is that I then get asked: well where can I find pears in [name of city] then? Like the fat girl network has a list. I'm like: THE DAMNED GROCERY STORE. (ok, not really, i didn't really say that)



You should say something like that, anyone who would ask
such a bizare and stupid question deserves a smart-ass answer. BTW yous hot! :wubu: 

and FAs! lets hear some support for apples! all I have to say is that I like a big round tummy.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 14, 2006)

apple count = 10

may i just say, what a sad showing... all these women and only 10 apples??? 
APPLES! COME OUT! COME OUT WHERE EVER YOU ARE!!!! 

closets are for clothes!

::cheers to all my delicious apple sisters who have been counted:: :bow:


----------



## Mikey (Apr 14, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


>



Somebody needs to morph these up a couple of hundred pounds!
I can't relate!


----------



## Jes (Apr 14, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Somebody needs to morph these up a couple of hundred pounds!
> I can't relate!


I have a fair amt. of trouble telling the shapes apart.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 21, 2006)

calling all my sweet delicious manapples.... bhms, let's up that apple count!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 21, 2006)

And I didn't ever realize it till a certain member here I met up with told me I was.


----------



## crazygrad (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm more of an hourglass with strong apple tendencies...

and I just bought dork fruit last night. It comes with glasses, pocket protector and a thesaurus. Until its refridgerated to the appropriate temperature, it corrects your grammar.


----------



## steely (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm an apple as well,just like my sisters and grandmother.I do have a waistline though.


----------



## 4honor (Apr 21, 2006)

and pass the pie dough. We're cooking now!

I used to be an hour glass and then I had children (2 boys over 10 lbs each) and my rib cage grew. So instead of looking like I was wearing a barrel under my coat, I grew a nice belly.

I have that white chick disease, you know, noassatall.

And I have great curvaceous legs - but they are not proportional. Looks like they should be on a woman who is a size 14 instead of me at size 26.


----------



## bbwmichigan (Apr 24, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> i agree its mostly pears and hourglases here in detroit.



I'm in Metro Detroit and am an ample apple. Tall, with nice rack and GREAT legs! Wish I had more junk in my trunk.

Like Mo'niquie says in Phat Girlz "Thick like a roast and juicier than most!"

Check out our BBW Dances at Club Abundance...where we celebrate life NOW...Heart~Body & Soul!

www.bbwmichigan.com 

Jane


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 4, 2006)

apples! calling all apples! 

i want to hear from you! ASAP!:wubu:


----------



## vix (May 4, 2006)

I am an apple, but I have a curvy butt. From the front my hips and legs are slender, when I turn to the side my tummy sticks out a mile one way and my butt the other


----------



## cnk2cav (May 6, 2006)

Thanks to fem's pics, i can now say for a fact, that I too am an apple


----------



## Pearlover90000 (May 8, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Umm...are there any bbw versions of those...they all look alike to me...lol
> Stacey




They are all alike; those models are all about the same size and dimensions.

PL


----------



## Fatgirlfan (May 8, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> apples! calling all apples!
> 
> i want to hear from you! ASAP!:wubu:




something interesting happened here in orygun. Off the coast in a place called Lincoln City an unexpected wave came and knocked down someone walking on the beach. The woman walking was knocked down by the "sneaker" wave and swept out to sea. Now, the water off the Oregon coast is cold and deadly, even in summer. People die in the ocean from hypothermia at least once or twice a year. A fat apple shaped lady was walking on the beach soon after the sneaker wave did its deed. The apple shaped lady sees the woman in the ocean and calls to her: "are you alright?"

The woman in the water says: "no I cant get back to shore"
The fat apple lady swims out to rescue her. Both survived, the lady that was swept out had to hospitalized due to the cold water. 
True news. Nice going apple-shapped fat lady!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jes (May 8, 2006)

Fatgirlfan said:


> something interesting happened here in orygun. Off the coast in a place called Lincoln City an unexpected wave came and knocked down someone walking on the beach. The woman walking was knocked down by the "sneaker" wave and swept out to sea. Now, the water off the Oregon coast is cold and deadly, even in summer. People die in the ocean from hypothermia at least once or twice a year. A fat apple shaped lady was walking on the beach soon after the sneaker wave did its deed. The apple shaped lady sees the woman in the ocean and calls to her: "are you alright?"
> 
> The woman in the water says: "no I cant get back to shore"
> The fat apple lady swims out to rescue her. Both survived, the lady that was swept out had to hospitalized due to the cold water.
> True news. Nice going apple-shapped fat lady!!!!!!!!


Your constant support of us apple shapes warms my heart, FGF.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (May 8, 2006)

Jes said:


> Your constant support of us apple shapes warms my heart, FGF.



Well I show support for all fat girls! Also the apple shapped lady had an
advantage in the cold water. One can never predict when a fat girl will save the day!


----------



## Jes (May 8, 2006)

Fatgirlfan said:


> Well I show support for all fat girls! Also the apple shapped lady had an
> advantage in the cold water. One can never predict when a fat girl will save the day!


Awww, and here I thought you had a *special* fondness for us. Well, we'll get over it, I suppose...*sniffle*


----------



## Fatgirlfan (May 8, 2006)

Jes said:


> Awww, and here I thought you had a *special* fondness for us. Well, we'll get over it, I suppose...*sniffle*



Besides apple dont seem to get the admiration and appreciation that they deserve.


----------



## Friday (May 9, 2006)

I'm an apple but I'd give a pretty to have an ass. Scrawny or plush, buying pants has always been a pain in my nonexistant ass because the pants are just sad sack looking from the back.


----------



## William (May 9, 2006)

Apples are just good!

William




lipmixgirl said:


> ok, leave it to me to join the board today and go postal... but i have to know... so i was out with a gang of dimensionites last night and we were talking about body shapes... (and yes, i am aware that there are variations on the 3 standards)...
> 
> my end of the discussion table felt confident that apples were NOT in the minority and that there are just as many apples as hourglasses and pears... i feel differently about this... i never seem to see my appleesque sisters... it is a rare, rare occurence for me to see my shape on someone else's body...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mokojumbie (May 10, 2006)

My girlfriend is an apple. Does that count?

I gone,


----------



## NYSquashee (May 10, 2006)

Apples, pears, I don't care. Just no bananas.


----------



## rainyday (May 10, 2006)

Heh. I saw that on the news and thought the same thing, although I just saw she was fat, not the apple part. Fat girls as rescue floats.


----------



## CaliBBW (Jun 3, 2006)

I am totally an apple


----------



## PeacefulGem (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm definitely an apple.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm sort of an apple.I dont want to give my measurements but...I believe I am!


----------



## Tracy (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm an APPLE!


----------



## Aireman (Dec 31, 2007)

Glad this thread showed up again! Nutin' wrong with an apple!


----------



## Jasminium (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm an apple too, no badunkadunk.


----------



## Leesa (Jan 2, 2008)

Although, I think I am watermelon shaped. I believe if my torso were a bit shorter I would be considered AN APPLE!


----------

